# 5 months and no case officer assigned for Partner 309 Offshore



## veenaunni (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi, I'm an Australian citizen and my wife is from India... has any applied ONLINE and has an idea of the timeline for assigned case officer? We have only received an acknowledgment saying application has been received. No correspondence after that for 5 months. We have submitted the medicals and PCC from one country. Partner is from INDIA. Waiting to submit a PCC from India as soon as a CO has been assigned?

Any help. advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rick5292 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Veenaunni
I wouldn't worry too much. I am in the same situation as you! We submitted our 309 on line on the 13/12/2013 and no case officer contact as yet. They will only contact you if they need more information.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Case Officer Allocation Time Frame*



veenaunni said:


> Hi, I'm an Australian citizen and my wife is from India... has any applied ONLINE and has an idea of the timeline for assigned case officer? We have only received an acknowledgment saying application has been received. No correspondence after that for 5 months. We have submitted the medicals and PCC from one country. Partner is from INDIA. Waiting to submit a PCC from India as soon as a CO has been assigned?
> 
> Any help. advice will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hey veenaunni,

As per AHC New Delhi's website, the case officer allocation time frame is 30-31 weeks since date of application. Below is the link to the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

It is normal for them to not contact the applicant until a case officer is allocated to the application. 
AHC was allocating case officers to January 2014 applications but recently they have stopped temporarily assigning case officers, not sure why. I'm trying to find out. Will post back when I do.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> Hey veenaunni,
> 
> As per AHC New Delhi's website, the case officer allocation time frame is 30-31 weeks since date of application. Below is the link to the AHC website:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> ...


Becky - OP could probably use your warnings about being onshore while his 309 is processing, since he appears to be onshore at the moment.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Offshore Partner Visa Processing AHC New Delhi 101*



CollegeGirl said:


> Becky - OP could probably use your warnings about being onshore while his 309 is processing, since he appears to be onshore at the moment.


Good Idea CG!  Thanks for reminding me.

Hey veenaunni,

Have a read of my post (link to which is mentioned below) explaining the whole step-by step procedure AHC New Delhi follows to process the partner visa application and the warnings that are very important to remember to avoid any kind delays:-
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...dia-australian-high-commission-new-delhi.html

Please feel free to ask if you have more questions. Hope this helps. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## veenaunni (Aug 2, 2014)

rick5292 said:


> Hi Veenaunni
> I wouldn't worry too much. I am in the same situation as you! We submitted our 309 on line on the 13/12/2013 and no case officer contact as yet. They will only contact you if they need more information.


Hi Rick..

Thanks for your response. Hopefully things are moving. Do update when you get your visa. All the very best


----------



## veenaunni (Aug 2, 2014)

Becky

Hi thanks for your reply. Honestly that whole lot of info has freaked me out.
There has been cases of my friend's spouses who got their PMV in 6 months and they applied late last year. So it primarily varies individually.

Also online and paper applications have different timelines.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

veenaunni said:


> Becky
> 
> Hi thanks for your reply. Honestly that whole lot of info has freaked me out.
> There has been cases of my friend's spouses who got their PMV in 6 months and they applied late last year. So it primarily varies individually.
> ...


Hey veenaunni,

No worries  happy to help.
My intention was to inform you of the important tips lack of which can possibly delay your visa, not of freaking you out. Prevention is better than cure. It is better for you to know these now than later when you stay onshore instead of being offshore and delay your grant for an extra 1-2 months at the least.

Processing time frames have changed a lot in comparison to last year and I'd be lying if I say that you will get your visa soon. There is a long waiting time period that cannot be change because that's how AHC works. With changes in partner visa time frames, a handful of case officer processing the applications and thousands of applications waiting to be processed is making this procedure more and more lengthy. AND yes, every case if different. 
Current indicative processing time frame for AHC New Delhi is 8-11 months.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## veenaunni (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Becky

I dont think anyone can take an authoritative stand to announce when a visa may or may not be received. And if you read the original post, i specifically asked a doubt about case officers and did NOT ask for advise when our visa would be granted.

I think you need to read posts before you over load with information. Thanks!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Not a Place for you!*



veenaunni said:


> Hello Becky
> 
> I dont think anyone can take an authoritative stand to announce when a visa may or may not be received. And if you read the original post, i specifically asked a doubt about case officers and did NOT ask for advise when our visa would be granted.
> 
> I think you need to read posts before you over load with information. Thanks!


No where in my post I have taken a "STAND" or claimed to know when someone's visa will be granted. Was trying to explain to you the trends of AHC.

And I did explain the case officer allocation process. As I mentioned in my last post, my intention was not of freaking you out, but to provide the information that I thought might be helpful since you were onshore as our Moderator CollegeGirl suggested.
Many applicants unknowingly stay onshore for longer than they should causing a delay in the visa grant.

You are the first "rude" person I have come across on this thread and honestly don't know how to respond to your post. 
Never heard anyone complain about the information I share on not only this forum but two others...I guess there is always a first for everything. 
And I do read the posts before responding to them. Read the thread from the beginning and my answer to it.
A fact is a fact and is not going to change because it FREAKED you out. The PMV/partner visa applications are taking 8-11 months to get approved at AHC New Delhi as per current trends. Sorry if I popped your bubble 

A Tip:- If you have issues with information overload, this forum is definitely NOT a place for you. And putting a smiley at the end of a sentence doesn't make it a polite one.
Have a good one!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## veenaunni (Aug 2, 2014)

Ooh viciousness. Lovely. Good day to you too.  

PS: you seem to have owned this forum and all that written above isnt rude at all. All the waiting has made you really negative. Please dont waste your time replying. And mine too.


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

hey guys,

a kind request...

Everybody on this forum is ,one way or the other, on the same boat. People here including CG, Becky, have been very helpful to others. There are a lot of people who have been waiting for a long time and may be are frustrated but they still take the time out to help others and answer their queries.
So please lets respect each other and be thankful for people's help rather than misunderstanding them.

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

veenaunni said:


> Hello Becky
> 
> I dont think anyone can take an authoritative stand to announce when a visa may or may not be received. And if you read the original post, i specifically asked a doubt about case officers and did NOT ask for advise when our visa would be granted.
> 
> I think you need to read posts before you over load with information. Thanks!





veenaunni said:


> Ooh viciousness. Lovely. Good day to you too.
> 
> PS: you seem to have owned this forum and all that written above isnt rude at all. All the waiting has made you really negative. Please dont waste your time replying. And mine too.


READ your comment you wrote and then talk about rudeness.

Sounds like this is the first forum you've been a part of and don't know how to co-exist peacefully. I don't even understand why you wrote your first quoted post. If you can't be helpful try and keep your comments to yourself than ruining the pleasant environment of this forum where people respect each other and politely correct/criticize if needed.

FYI, no one owns this forum. There are people who help and people who don't and just come here to take their frustration out on people. I don't need to explain myself, people know who and what I am. This is the first time I've encountered someone being rude because I provided too much information...LOL This is funny 

You're the one who sounds more frustrated. Giving crap to someone who tried to help you, explains a lot about yourself.
This isn't a place for you to let off your steam. Get a punching bag if you're so pissed off (about god knows what ) instead of wasting both of our time time and telling others what to do.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## michael1682 (May 21, 2014)

This is turning into The O'Reilley Factor. "Can't we all just get along?" lol. All jokes aside though increase the peace and Becky is quite helpful in her feedback def. appreciate you.

"WOO-SAH"


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

michael1682 said:


> This is turning into The O'Reilley Factor. "Can't we all just get along?" lol. All jokes aside though increase the peace and Becky is quite helpful in her feedback def. appreciate you.
> 
> "WOO-SAH"


hahaha...definitely doing the Woo-Sah! right about now 
I'm all for peace, but no one gives me crap just because I help and shared "too" much information...that even sounds funny and ridiculous at the same time when I say it out loud...LOL 
Thank you michael


----------



## michael1682 (May 21, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> hahaha...definitely doing the Woo-Sah! right about now
> I'm all for peace, but no one gives me crap just because I help and shared "too" much information...that even sounds funny and ridiculous at the same time when I say it out loud...LOL
> Thank you michael


LOL you're welcome love it's like the other person said it is a bit stressful and frustrating with the wait times so we all have to be patient and respectful. This forum has really helped me with everything I needed info wise and helped with the stress of the wait after seeing I'm not the only one going through it so I'm sure I speak for many when I say keep doing what you do and keep smiling


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

michael1682 said:


> LOL you're welcome love it's like the other person said it is a bit stressful and frustrating with the wait times so we all have to be patient and respectful. This forum has really helped me with everything I needed info wise and helped with the stress of the wait after seeing I'm not the only one going through it so I'm sure I speak for many when I say keep doing what you do and keep smiling


You are absolutely correct michael! I don't know what I would do without this forum. I read this forum every morning with my cup of coffee, it is my addiction...LOL 
With so many kind and helpful seniors, this waiting time seems to get better with time. Even though it's been a very long wait for me, I think about the applicants who have been waiting for twice as long as me, now THAT is patience. Hats Off!! to you guys, you know who you are. My prayers are with you  
As Bay56 very well said, Patience IS a virtue 

As itishreee said in her post, we all kinda are in a similar situation, some even more difficult than mine and so I try my best to keep my emotions and frustration to myself when posting on the forum  and feel the excitement and joy of someone who got their visa  to keep me motivated and looking at the silver lining.
There is nothing any of us can do to quicken this god forsaken process but to wait patiently and hope for the best. And during this wait help someone who could be in a similar situation. 
Thanks again for your kind words. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, I take one day off to go spend time with friends in the city and... 

Veenaunni, Becky was only trying to help. She gave you more information because I asked her to, because I thought it would help you. Becky knows quite a bit about how things work with AHC New Delhi, more than many other people on this board, and she knows what she's talking about. I'm sorry that you don't like the information she gave you, but that doesn't make it any less correct. If you can't be polite to everyone here, including Becky, perhaps you might find other forums better places to spend time. Best of luck.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Wow, I take one day off to go spend time with friends in the city and...
> 
> Veenaunni, Becky was only trying to help. She gave you more information because I asked her to, because I thought it would help you. Becky knows quite a bit about how things work with AHC New Delhi, more than many other people on this board, and she knows what she's talking about. I'm sorry that you don't like the information she gave you, but that doesn't make it any less correct. If you can't be polite to everyone here, including Becky, perhaps you might find other forums better places to spend time. Best of luck.


Apologies CollegeGirl for the not so friendly posts. As I said there is a first for everything 
Thank you for your kind words 
Now makes me feel like helping is a bad thing...LOL

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Helping is a good thing, Becky. Your contributions are very valued around here and we appreciate you giving your time.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Thank You!!*



CollegeGirl said:


> Helping is a good thing, Becky. Your contributions are very valued around here and we appreciate you giving your time.


Thank you CG!!!  Seeing you helping so many and your encouraging words makes me wanna help too regardless of the rare miss happs  You are awesome!! Keep up the good work 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------

